# Ryanair booking:What does this error msg mean?



## remey (10 Dec 2010)

Hi,

I've just tried to book flights with ryanair. Completed everything and was waiting for confirmation that it has been booked when an error msg appears saying "A Duplicate booking has been detected". Pls check your email, if we are holding a reservation for you an email will be sent (no email).
It then says in bold DO NOT REBOOK.

Any ideas???


----------



## undo (11 Dec 2010)

It means what it says on the tin: A booking appears to have gone through for passenger John Doe from A to B on the 1.1.2011 at 12:00 say. And now you appear to be booking John Doe from A to B on the 1.1.2011 at 12:00 again. So rather than selling you two identical tickets (which would be *non-refundable*, even if one was obviously bought in error), the website halted the process.

This is most likely to occur if you got almost to the end but then something timed out. Or if you clicked on "pay" twice. Or if you refreshed the page in your browser while the payment was being processed. Or it could be a screw-up on Ryanair's part. You should check whether you get a booking confirmation. If not, try to log into "Manage my booking" with the details of your intended flight (you do not need the booking confirmation code for that, so even if you have received none, you can still try to log in). If that fails, most likely, you have no booking and the system screwed up. You could wait a few days and check with your credit card provider whether any charges have gone through just to be extra sure. If there is no booking and no charge on your card, just repeat the booking.


----------



## niceoneted (11 Dec 2010)

Would have the same advice as Undo above.


----------

